# Is it worth it to move to Dubai from USA without a job offer



## ars0529 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am *30 years *old male. I am a *US citizen,* but I am *originally from India*. Its been like almost a year I am trying to get a job here in USA, but I never get lucky enough to get one. I don't know anybody neither in Dubai nor in Abu Dhabi. 


Ok.. in short here is the story. :focus:

I have an MBA (Finance) from USA, two undergrad degrees one in Accounting and the other one is in Finance, and an Associate degree in Business Administration. I have about 5 years of experience in both IT and finance field (private sector, with small firms). In past I worked as an IT Analyst, Associate Financial Analyst, Business Financial Analyst etc. I have very good understanding of numbers, softwares, IT etc. 

Now my question is... 

Should I move to Dubai or Abu Dhabi without any Job offer, is it really worth to take this risk ? 

Should I take this risk, and move there and then start a job haunting ?

thanks


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

errr...read the sticky thread on top "things you need to know" or something like that...

basically you CANNOT just come to Dubai or AbuDhabi without a job...you need a sponsor (employer) who will provide/sponsor you a work / residence permit....

the only option is to come on a visit visa, stay for 30 days, hunt for jobs..and do visa runs all 30 days....needless to say that with a tourist visa you can't do a lot of quite essential things (buy a car, rent a flat, etc)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would need to have significant amount of savings to live off of until finding a job or then hoping back over the great blue if should not find something suitable. Hotels here can be quite expensive.


----------



## ars0529 (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont need to apply for a visit visa. I cant stay in UAE upto 30 days without any hassling. MY question was *"Does it really worth it or not " *


Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ars0529 said:


> I dont need to apply for a visit visa. I cant stay in UAE upto 30 days without any hassling. MY question was *"Does it really worth it or not " *
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think the answer would be the same if you were considering moving to any country without a job


it's a gamble


if you get a job & all required permissions within the 30 day limit then yes, it's worth the gamble

if you don't & have to leave having spent however much it costs you, then no


if you can afford to waste the money & are prepared to then give it a try

if not, don't


----------



## ars0529 (Sep 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think the answer would be the same if you were considering moving to any country without a job
> 
> 
> it's a gamble
> ...


 Love it .. thanks.. I am not ready for this gambling...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ars0529 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Should I take this risk, and move there and then start a job *haunting* ?
> 
> thanks


Is it Halloween already? :spider::evil:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ars0529 said:


> I dont need to apply for a visit visa. I cant stay in UAE upto 30 days without any hassling. MY question was *"Does it really worth it or not " *
> 
> 
> Thanks


That is entirely up to you - you can not expect to get such answer from people in a forum who don't know you at all nor what your priorities or values are.

There are both risks and opportunities - you might get lucky and find a job within a month, you might not, and end up spending all your hard earned savings. If you do find a job, then it will be worth it. If you don't then it won't be worth it! And for some people just living the experience of being overseas and meeting people from all walks of life is worth it, regardless of if they found a job or not. I also know people in Dubai with good jobs who say moving here was not worth the hassle for them...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Is it Halloween already? :spider::evil:


either that or a


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

errr...I gave you that option in my reply....and as other posters said...

how can someone else make that very personal call for you ?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> That is entirely up to you - you can not expect to get such answer from people in a forum who don't know you at all nor what your priorities or values are.
> 
> There are both risks and opportunities - you might get lucky and find a job within a month, you might not, and end up spending all your hard earned savings. If you do find a job, then it will be worth it. If you don't then it won't be worth it! And for some people just living the experience of being overseas and meeting people from all walks of life is worth it, regardless of if they found a job or not. I also know people in Dubai with good jobs who say moving here was not worth the hassle for them...


Well said DizzyIzzy! 

To the original poster: I am doing the same thing, moving there without a job but fortunately for me, my girlfriend / fiancee is already there so I have the luxury of spending a few months looking. (Although Ill admit this is even more terrifying than being on your own, as I have to answer to her... hahahaha, a joke) 

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------

